# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met VU Medisch Centrum

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
VU Medisch Centrum 
De Boelelaan 1117
Amsterdam

Bezoek de website van VU Medisch Centrum


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met VU Medisch Centrum.*

----------

